# lasciando



## alein

Come posso tradurre l'ultima parte della frase, "lasciando i nostri pensieri vagare in questa ambiguità, immersi in un brusio acceso e multiforme." E' corretta la mia ipotesi?
grazie
alein


Mentre ci allontaniamo, quei mobili continuano a canticchiare sottovoce, ognuno intessendo la melodia su un accordo diverso, facendosi un po’ beffa del nostro stupore, della nostra indecisione tra quotidianità ed intimità e l’eccesso di un’esposizione, lasciando i nostri pensieri vagare in questa ambiguità, immersi in un brusio acceso e multiforme.
 
 
Alors que nous nous s'éloignons, le meubles continue de fredonner tout bas, chaque en train de tisser la mélodie sur un différent accord, comme à faire une parodie de notre étonnement, de notre indécision entre la vie quotidienne, l'intimité et l'exposition excessive. Nos pensées errent dans cette ambiguïté, plongé dans un bruissement enflammé et multiforme.


----------



## Corsicum

Oui, c'est correct.
Une proposition en complément pour ce qui est en gras uniquement ...avec peut être des erreurs pour le reste ?:
_Alors que nous nous éloignions, les meubles continuaient à fredonner(chantonner) tout bas(à voix basse), chacun tissant la mélodie sur un accord différent, comme pour parodier notre étonnement(parodiant ainsi notre étonnement), notre indécision entre la quotidienneté, l'intimité et l'exposition(impudeur) excessive, *l**aissant nos pensées errantes dans cette ambiguïté, plongé*(e?)*s dans un bruissement enflammé et multiforme* _


----------



## alein

merci beaucoup!


----------



## nestore

Corsicum said:


> ..._les meubles continuaient à fredonner(chantonner) pourquoi à l'imparfait?  _


----------



## Corsicum

Originally Posted by *nestore*
..._les meubles __continuaient __à fredonner(chantonner)__pourquoi à l'imparfait?_

Merci pour cette question . En toute honnêteté, je n’ai pas d’explication compte tenu de mon incompétence cumulée en Italien(_que_ _je __découvre avec un grand plaisir_) et en grammaire dans toutes les langues. Intuitivement j’ai compris et traduit : _Mentre ci allontan_*iamo*_, quei mobili continu_*ano*
Par :
_Alors que nous nous éloign_*ions*_, les meubles continu_*aient*
Il serait donc plus correct de traduire par :
_Tandis que nous nous éloign*ons*, ces meubles continu*ent*_

C’est une question. Selon vous quelle serait la traduction la plus pertinente, la plus juste ? 
 
Autre question concernant la signification en Italien, dans ce contexte : 
Pour  _« q__uotidianità »_ ne faudrait-il pas traduire par « _routinière »_ ou « _routine quotidienne » ?_


----------



## nestore

Le texte original étant très imagé (par rapport au français, me semble-t-il, l’italien se prête davantage à des envolées surréelles ), il sera malaisé de trouver une traduction impéccable.
  En tout cas, pour ce qui est du temps verbal, je laisserais la phrase au présent. Sinon, votre tentative me paraît assez satisfaisante. En ce qui concerne le mot “quotidianità” (substantif) l’option “routine quotidienne” pourrait peut-être convenir. A cet égard, je me demande si “*le quotidien*” pourrait être également recevable. Qu’en pensez-vous?


----------



## Corsicum

nestore said:


> A cet égard, je me demande si “*le quotidien*” pourrait être également recevable. Qu’en pensez-vous?


Oui, effectivement c’est exactement le sens, *Alein *aura le choix. Merci pour ces remarques.


----------



## alein

merci beaucoup à tout les deux!


----------

